# What is red devil worth



## freakinprince (Apr 10, 2011)

i am trying to look for a good home for my red devil

i do not know how much i can sell him/her for

i have two jack dempsey, one bumblebee and one other type

they are really big

the red devil is far aggressive and i have a other tank full of other cichlid and just found out i have 6 **** in there

i will have to expand my tank and looking to getting rid of the 90 gallon with the other above fishes so i can invest a bigger tank and fill it up with all the cichlids after

i am looking for a fair sale so i want to be properly priced...help a fellow out!! thanks


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

You should post this in the Trading Posts instead. Good luck with selling.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

If you are just lookin for what it is worth, I would think you have to give it away if you can find a good home. Unless it is a purebred or especially fine specimen.

US has Craigslist. Not sure if Canada has anything like that.

GL...Bill


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Well considering you are trying to sell him because you can not keep him you may have to accept less than normal.


----------



## freakinprince (Apr 10, 2011)

fair enough.... what is normal

thanks


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Depends on your area. Personally, it would have to be one HECK of a spectacular fish for me to pay for it, especially if it's a fish you're getting rid of because it's too aggressive for your tank. I tend to feel that fish you have to get rid of, should be given away.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

You could offer it up on a Canadian forum such as Price Network, which has an aquarium section, or one of the various club forums, of which there are many. It depends on where you live.


----------

